# Scotland petro stations



## bobk (Jun 7, 2010)

Do most petro stations in Scotland accept charge cards or do I need more Pounds?
Thanks


----------



## homer timpson (Jun 7, 2010)

bobk,

Most accept the usual suspects - Visa/MCard/Amex/Diner etc 

Homer


----------



## Keitht (Jun 8, 2010)

I would be a little cautious with Amex or Diner.  Visa & Mastercard will be accepted virtually everywhere.


----------



## thheath (Jun 8, 2010)

I guess the next question is do you need a European style credit card with an emdedded chip  in it (with pin/code) ???


----------



## Keitht (Jun 8, 2010)

Chip & pin is certainly the norm in the UK now.  I think you may have problems trying to use cards without the inbuilt chip.  I'm sure other American travellers will be able to provide first hand accounts.


----------



## scotlass (Jun 8, 2010)

We have always used the Capital One master card, no pin needed.


----------

